# posted with permission



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5819875/
this is only a joke and in no way is really true about Van Guard kennels. (I dont think)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5819875/
> this is only a joke and in no way is really true about Van Guard kennels. (I dont think)


 
LMFAO, I believe it!!!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

priceless


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I would first like to say you have mad flow and you are dropping power bomb lyrics, stay fresh MS. Roll hard Virginia, keep kickin dust up to DC on that bitch tip. Well here you go Jeff.

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5814361/


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG! Priceless!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's some funny sht!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I would first like to say you have mad flow and you are dropping power bomb lyrics, stay fresh MS. Roll hard Virginia, keep kickin dust up to DC on that bitch tip. Well here you go Jeff.
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5814361/


roflmao....OMG =D>


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5819875/
> this is only a joke and in no way is really true about Van Guard kennels. (I dont think)


I think this person is questionable at best, same as most will.

I have to ask you Mike, with the pups you sell..and there has been two bad examples of owners/breeders IMO shown on this forum. Do you ever wonder if you might be fueling the fire regarding bad breeding choices with these types of people ??

I would hope that the Arko/ Carlos bllodlines don't get watered down too much, but that ship may have already sailed.

I've noticed on this forum in the past year there are alot of people with Dutch lined pups, do you think because of your reputation here people are buying pups from you ? Will they come back to your kennel if they decide to breed ?? What is your criteria regarding with people that want to breed dogs they have purchased from you back to your stock ??


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think this person is questionable at best, same as most will.
> 
> I have to ask you Mike, with the pups you sell..and there has been two bad examples of owners/breeders IMO shown on this forum. Do you ever wonder if you might be fueling the fire regarding bad breeding choices with these types of people ??
> 
> ...


Arko has been used as a stud several times outside of my kennel. The females he was bred to all passed my breeding selection test. There are also some Arko offspring here who were imported directly from Holland a few years ago. Even though dogs from both of these examples are Arko offspring, I obviously have no control over who owns them, or what they do with them.
Up till now no one who has bought an Arko puppy from me has bred that dog. Now there are several very nice Arko sons and daughters that I have sold that should be used for breeding. And of course there are some that should not be used. As far as I know the people who I have sold to that were interested in breeding have told me up front what there plans were and I have helped them pick out dogs who's line will work well with the dogs they bought from me, if the puppy they bought from me turns out to be breed worthy.
One problem with selling non registered dogs is that we have no ability to allow limited registration.
Most of my puppies go to people who are not interested in breeding. However I am sure there will be litters bred at some point from puppies that came from me. Hopefully they will be smart about what they are breeding.
If I sell a puppy and someone wants to breed it back to one of our stud dogs, it must pass the same selection test that every other female must pass in order to be bred here.
Believe me Gerry, When I first got Arko I had people calling me all the time to use him for breeding, but when they saw how picky I was about the quality of the female, then many people stopped calling. I have honestly turned away many more females than I have allowed to breed with Arko. I have heard many rumors from people saying they wanted to use Arko, but were afraid the female would not pass my selection test so they did not even call me about it.
I am sure the bloodlines can get watered down in the USA, just like it can happen all over the rest of the World as well. But that has not happened here at our kennel, and that is really the only thing I have control over ultimately. In fact by next year many of the females in our breeding program will be Arko females from our own breedings, who will be bred back to Carlos. I have seen this combination several times in Europe and it works very well. That is one of the biggest reasons I decided to buy Carlos. So if anything, rather than "watered down", I think the quality of dogs we produce will be improved with even more defined character traits.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Mike: so breeding back on Rambo of my dad?
You realize you'll have more chance on also mals in your litters, both Carlos as Arko being xmh/xhh?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I would first like to say you have mad flow and you are dropping power bomb lyrics, stay fresh MS. Roll hard Virginia, keep kickin dust up to DC on that bitch tip. Well here you go Jeff.
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5814361/


you've got mike beat\\/


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> @ Mike: so breeding back on Rambo of my dad?
> You realize you'll have more chance on also mals in your litters, both Carlos as Arko being xmh/xhh?


Yes, i will be breeding back on Rambo. I have done that before with very good results. The Mali color does not matter to me at all, I get some of each color in every litter here anyway.
When we bred Branca (PH 1 Arko X Goya daughter) to Endor that was very heavy on Rambo. In Endor's real pedigree there is Rambo everywhere. That litter was very nice as well.
The dogs that i like to breed heavy on are Rambo and Duco Seegers.
As you well know, even for the Dutch trainers many of the Rambo line dogs are difficult to handle. But they have the type of character that I really like in a real police dog.


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Mike

I am just wondering how our endor offspring turned out, what sort of characteristics did they have, as I have just imported a female out of bongo massop( rambo grandson) and roxy van dobbelaar(endor daughter) and bred her to a bono pegge son, I am trying to get an idea of what I could expect in the litter assuming it has taken.

Best Regards Ben


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ben Haley said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I am just wondering how our endor offspring turned out, what sort of characteristics did they have, as I have just imported a female out of bongo massop( rambo grandson) and roxy van dobbelaar(endor daughter) and bred her to a bono pegge son, I am trying to get an idea of what I could expect in the litter assuming it has taken.
> 
> Best Regards Ben


I like Bongo alot. I had a chance to get him for free after he retired from police work there, but decided not to due to his age. Should be an interesting breeding, good luck with it. I like the real bloodlines on the dogs you are talking about. Keep me in mind when the puppies are 16 months old if you get any real nice ones back.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> roflmao....OMG =D>


I agree - Mike you are too funny!!!!! Now I have to clean coffee off my keyboard!!!!


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Mike

Yes no problem, I think I will have alot of problems down hear as there is not alot of knowledge in this type of dog nor people with the experience to handle such dogs. Personally I hope she only has a small litter as I think it will be quite hard to sell her pups in Australia.

Regards Ben


----------

